# Yoga Exercises for Frozen Shoulder



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2017)

A member messaged me, as a response to a post I made relating to yoga for back pain, about yoga exercises for Frozen Shoulder.... One of my Yoga teachers came up with this gentle sequence to help warm up wrists, elbows & shoulder...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks Martin, this has cropped up many times over the years so very helpful


----------



## Brando77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Especially when on Gliclazide.


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2018)

Glad this got a bump, I did something to my shoulder the other day, and I'm terrified of it freezing up again. (and I can't find the set of exercises I used last time, which seem to have disappeared from YouTube)  These look really useful.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2018)

I spend half my life up a set of steps putting light fittings up. One arm doing the connections the other hanging on to the light. Have had steroid injections for pain but this looks good  Thks


----------



## Brando77 (Feb 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I spend half my life up a set of steps putting light fittings up. One arm doing the connections the other hanging on to the light. Have had steroid injections for pain but this looks good  Thks


I'm a Sparks and couldn't do rewires for 6-9 months as I couldn't wire in the lighting circuits. GP gave me 2 Cortozone injections in the wrong place.....ended up at the neck n shoulder dept of Canterbury hospital, best move, sorted.


----------



## Robin (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been doing the soup bowl exercise regularly, its weird, but it's helping a lot!


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi @Robin, not sure if I'm being daft, but what's the soup bowl exercise? I've googled but only seem to get recipes for post exercise soup!


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi @Robin, not sure if I'm being daft, but what's the soup bowl exercise? I've googled but only seem to get recipes for post exercise soup!





Lisa66 said:


> Hi @Robin, not sure if I'm being daft, but what's the soup bowl exercise? I've googled but only seem to get recipes for post exercise soup!


Ah, it was a reference to Martin's YouTube video that he posted, above. It's on there. Watch it and see!


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ah great. I'll have another look. I started to watch then iPad / wifi decided to have a go slow moment. Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Ah great. I'll have another look. I started to watch then iPad / wifi decided to have a go slow moment. Thanks.


It's about ten minutes in.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, Amanda (the girl in the video) has some interesting names for some of the poses, particularly some of the deep stretches.... One she calls chicken wings where we roll onto our left side, slide our right hand up our back as far as we can get it, then roll back onto our back.... Repeat for the other side....


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2018)

Robin said:


> Glad this got a bump, I did something to my shoulder the other day, and I'm terrified of it freezing up again. (and I can't find the set of exercises I used last time, which seem to have disappeared from YouTube)  These look really useful.


Oh no Robin, do hope it doesn’t reoccur, I am still suffering, not as bad as the baddest time, if you know what I mean but still have the limited movement. Have looked at video and the soup bowl exercise is a bit painful but will try and persevere. I am guilty of just putting up with it at the moment, was offered a procedure that MAY help my left shoulder regain some movement but not always successful and so postponed it as I need to be able to drive in case of Mr Eggy emergencies. Back at hospital April to discuss it further, don’t know what to do. Will give these exercises a go I think. Hope you get sorted. PS I still can’t undo my bra myself! TMI?


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi @Robin, not sure if I'm being daft, but what's the soup bowl exercise? I've googled but only seem to get recipes for post exercise soup!


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Oh no Robin, do hope it doesn’t reoccur


So far so good, thankyou, Eggy, it seems to be settling. I must say, I had a total heartsink 'here we go again' moment last week, because the pain I got in it was just like when my frozen shoulder started a few years ago. (Thankfully, after about a year and some exercises, it resolved. I got fed up with wearing a pull on bra and taking it off downwards! I also couldn't get into my favourite dress because the shoulders were too tight to manoeuvre into)


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2018)

Robin said:


> So far so good, thankyou, Eggy, it seems to be settling. I must say, I had a total heartsink 'here we go again' moment last week, because the pain I got in it was just like when my frozen shoulder started a few years ago. (Thankfully, after about a year and some exercises, it resolved. I got fed up with wearing a pull on bra and taking it off downwards! I also couldn't get into my favourite dress because the shoulders were too tight to manoeuvre into)


Know exactly what you mean, I feel like a meerkat at the moment, my arms hardly go higher than my ears! Still can’t carry a handbag without pain, need help with my coats and rucksack. Just watched that video all the way through and tried to follow it! Need a lie down now with a wet flannel!


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 27, 2018)

Just tried this, took a bit of concentrating and a lot of frowning to follow and I can't quite do one part of it, (if I'm doing it correctly at all), as still have very slightly limited mobility in both shoulders, but I'm going to persevere and see if it helps.

I don't know when your frozen shoulder started @eggyg, although when you're going through it, it seems like it will never end. I heard people saying they had frozen shoulders before but never imagined how painful it could be. I had one following a car accident 10 years ago and another (opposite shoulder) 3 or 4 years ago, after a completely ridiculous self inflicted totally avoidable moment in garden, involving a broom and a gate...complete muppet moment! Nights were the worst, or if someone knocked me...plenty of tears...and half an hour sat on bathroom floor, on one occasion,  crying because I found it impossible to get out of sports bra! Thought I was going to have to ask teenage son to cut me out!! (One of those moments never to be spoken of again).

I'm sure you've been told the three stages and that 18 months is about the duration. Once the painful stage passed I went back to physio for exercises, which seemed to help Have you found that @Robin ? I suddenly realised at the 18 month point that it was better...quite spooky. Hope you're over the worst and you get there soon eggyg


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Have you found that @Robin ? I suddenly realised at the 18 month point that it was better...quite spooky


Yes, once I could do the exercises and they started getting easier, I automatically kept on doing them, and then one day it suddenly occurred to me that I'd got full movement again, without being aware of when it happened.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Just tried this, took a bit of concentrating and a lot of frowning to follow and I can't quite do one part of it, (if I'm doing it correctly at all), as still have very slightly limited mobility in both shoulders, but I'm going to persevere and see if it helps.
> 
> I don't know when your frozen shoulder started @eggyg, although when you're going through it, it seems like it will never end. I heard people saying they had frozen shoulders before but never imagined how painful it could be. I had one following a car accident 10 years ago and another (opposite shoulder) 3 or 4 years ago, after a completely ridiculous self inflicted totally avoidable moment in garden, involving a broom and a gate...complete muppet moment! Nights were the worst, or if someone knocked me...plenty of tears...and half an hour sat on bathroom floor, on one occasion,  crying because I found it impossible to get out of sports bra! Thought I was going to have to ask teenage son to cut me out!! (One of those moments never to be spoken of again).
> 
> I'm sure you've been told the three stages and that 18 months is about the duration. Once the painful stage passed I went back to physio for exercises, which seemed to help Have you found that @Robin ? I suddenly realised at the 18 month point that it was better...quite spooky. Hope you're over the worst and you get there soon eggyg


Left shoulder 2011 and right shoulder end of 2016. Both just started, no trauma but also diagnosed with bursitis  with both. I can honestly say I have never had anything so painful in my life, at its worst you just think it is never ending. Had cortisone injections, physio with NHS, paid for an osteopath, heat pads, ice, tramodol! Pain much relieved mostly, it’s not all day now, but still suffer through the night sometimes. Consultant more concerned with lack of range of movement in my left shoulder, about 20%, right shoulder at worst was 0% last summer, I was so miserable. The good? news is he doesn’t know anyone who has had it more than once in each shoulder, silver linings eh? Not sure if I want to go through the procedure to “ loosen” it up as will only still give me about 40% if it works! I just keep hoping, but think I will maybe start the exercising again, just hope it doesn’t make it worse  before it gets better! Or I might just apply for a part in the Compare the Market.com adverts!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2018)

Ladies - Bras!!

Pull bra downwards to your waist, in the best way you are able.  Remove arms from straps however you can.  Then twist bra round so the fastening is at the front.  Unhook.

To reverse, get it around waist, hook, twizzle round.  Insert arms and wangle it upwards in as many ways as you can until it gets there.

None of these movements need to be smooth as long as you get there eventually, even if you have to have a rest and grit your teeth against the pain for any bits you find tricky.  No way could I have worn a sports bra with my shoulder frozen as I regularly lost grip in my hand with no prior warning and dropped cups of tea at some stages and also I could only drive because the door arm rest in my Fiesta was exactly the right height to support the arm - LHD and I'd have been completely knackered.  (and no I don't suppose it was 100% safe TBH)

I landed up in tears one day cos my husband had vacuumed my car so had shoved the drivers seat back, but when he put it back again it couldn't have been located on the 'notch' quite right so when I got in, it shot right back - and no way could I lift the thing up and pull the seat forwards simultaneously - had to ask my next door neighbour to do it for me in the end as I had to get somewhere at X o'clock.

hey ho - these things are sent to try us - and they certainly do.

Incidentally - I slept with a pillow alongside my right side, rolled onto my left when I got in then hotched over up against it, then rolled over so the right shoulder and arm weren't required to be flat level with my back - and it was lovely!


----------



## Drummer (Dec 21, 2020)

I've been wearing  sports bras ever since I started playing melodeons - the little beggars bite!!


----------

